# PHP 4 und PHP5 gleichzeitig?



## Black-IRC (3. Februar 2005)

Ich wollte nur fragen ob es Fuktionieren würde php 4 und php 5 auf dem selben Server und gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen, da z.B. mein confix noch php4 braucht aber ich schon mit php 5 arbeiten will.Geht das?


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Februar 2005)

Ja das geht. Das ist sogar bei den meisten Webhostern der Fall. Allerdings sollte man PHP 5 nur für die Endung .php5 einrichten, während PHP 4 üblicherweise die Endungen .php, .php3, .php4 bekommt. So sollte es zu wenig Problemen kommen.


----------



## jenno (15. Februar 2005)

Und wie macht man das?  Ich arbeite bisher auch mit php4 und wollte jetzt mal langsam anfangen, auf php5 umzusteigen.  Allerdings kann ich das php4 noch nicht runterschmeissen.  Kann mir jemand in Stichpunkten sagen, was ich tun muss, um php5 nebenher auch noch laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Februar 2005)

*Aus dem Netz, eines von vielen Beispielen*

PHP 4 als Modul und PHP 5 als CGI-Binary:

# php4 modul
LoadModule php4_module libphp4.so
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php4 .php3

ScriptAlias /php5/ "/pfad/zum/php5/verzeichnis/als/cgi"
# alternative windows:
# ScriptAlias /php5/ "c:/php5/"

<Directory "/pfad/zum/php5/verzeichnis/als/cgi">
  Order allow,deny
  allow from all
  Options ExecCGI
  AllowOverride None
</Directory>

Action php5-script /php5/phpcgibinary
# alternative windows:
# Action php5-script /php5/php.exe

AddHandler php5-script .php5


----------



## Reimer (16. Februar 2005)

http://webhostingwiki.de/HowToInstallPHP4andPHP5


----------



## jenno (4. Mai 2005)

Und wie geht das Ganze, wenn ich beide als Module an verschiedenen Ports benutzen möchte?  Das geht doch auch, oder?


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2005)

Soweit ich das sagen kann ist es sehr schwierig möglich. Du müßtest beide Module selbst kompilieren und einige Angaben machen. Ausprobiert habe ich das leider nicht.

Frage mal google nach "php 4, php 5 parallel". Ich glaube es finden sich einige Anleitungen .. vielleicht funktioniert ja eine 

Mal im Ernst, vielleicht weiß jemand im Forum etwas. Warten wir ein wenig ...  ;-)


----------



## jenno (4. Mai 2005)

Ja, bin schon die ganze Zeit am googlen, hab aber noch nicht das gefunden, was ich brauchen kann.  Ach ja, und ich hab das ganze aufm Windows 2000 Rechner.

Genau, weitersuchen und warten


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Mai 2005)

Wenn Du sowohl Apache als auch PHP selbst kompilierst kannst Du, bei Apache 1 , PHP als Apache-Modul kompilieren, es wird dann fest in den Apache eingeschweisst.
Der Weg waere nun 2 Apaches zu installieren und jeden mit einem anderen PHP auszustatten.

*Es muss aber Apache 1 sein, weil bei Apache 2 laeuft PHP ueber APXS.*
Der Weg wie das kompiliert werden muss steht in der INSTALL von PHP, hier mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung:

Apache und PHP entpacken
Im Verzeichnis der Apache-Quellen:
./configure

Im Verzeichnis der PHP-Quellen:
./configure --with-apache=/pfad/zum/apache/source
make
make install

Im Verzeichnis der Apache-Quellen
fuer PHP4
./configure --activate-module=src/modules/php4/libphp4.a
fuer PHP5
./configure --activate-module=src/modules/php5/libphp5.a

Nachtrag: Huch, zu spaet gesehen dass es sich um Windows handelt.


----------



## KD3 (5. Mai 2007)

hi Dennis Wronka

Könntest du mir vielleicht kurz helfen weil ich hab probleme bei der installation....

Also ich habe einen V-Server mit SuSe Linux drauf inkl. Plesk 8.0 @strato 

jedoch möchte ich gerne php 5 draufhaben... 

Ich habe es genauso gemacht wie du es beschrieben hattest, natürlich habe ich mir auch die INSTALL File von der aktuellen PHP Version 5.2.2 durchgelesen.. aber die datei libphp5.a existiert nicht bei mir wenn ich bis dahin alles gemacht habe... Wäre echt nett wenn du mir helfen könntest eine lösung dafür zu finden, danke im voraus

MfG
KD3


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Mai 2007)

Willst Du PHP4 durch PHP5 ersetzen oder willst Du beide Versionen nutzen koennen?
Welche Apache-Version nutzt Du? Ich gehe jetzt mal eher von Apache 2 aus, da ich nicht denke, dass irgendeine aktuelle Distribution noch auf Apache 1 setzt.
Entsprechend sind meine Anweisungen dort fuer Dich wohl nicht nuetzlich, da diese ja nur fuer Apache 1 gelten.

Fuer Dich saehe die PHP-Installation dann so aus:

```
./configure --with-apxs2=/pfad/zu/apache2/apxs --weitere-optionen
make
make install
```
Anschliessend musst Du in der Apache-Config noch sicherstellen, dass auch das richtige Modul geladen wird.

Bietet die Suse denn nicht von sich aus an PHP5 zu installieren?

Uebrigens: Sehr interessant ist dass mein letzter Beitrag vom *04.05.2005* und Dein Beitrag vom *05.05.2007* ist.


----------



## Flex (5. Mai 2007)

Die Strato vServer besitzen alle das nette Tool "yast" wodrüber sich das problemlos installieren lässt


----------



## KD3 (5. Mai 2007)

@Dennis Wronka

ja ich habe einen Apache2  Und möchte gerne PHP4 deak. oder kompl. löschen..

Edit 13:39:

Ich habe es geschafft axps2 zu installieren aber der zeigt immernoch in der phpinfo - PHP 4.3 an  was muss ich noch einstellen?


MfG
KD3


----------



## Flex (5. Mai 2007)

Hast du auch in der httpd.conf geändert, dass er von nun an mit PHP5 arbeiten soll? Bzw. DateiTypen erweitert, das z. B. *.php5 auch von PHP5 abgearbeitet wird?

Nur das Installieren bringt nicht viel, ohne dem Apache die Anweisungen zu geben, es auch zu nutzen.


----------



## KD3 (5. Mai 2007)

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /php-5.2.2/libs'
chmod 755 /usr/lib/apache2/libphp5.so
apxs:Error: Config file /etc/apache2/httpd2-prefork.conf not found.
make: *** [install-sapi] Error 1

libphp5.so is schon mit chmod 755 aber wieso ist die httpd file nicht mehr da oder überhaupt da?


----------



## Flex (5. Mai 2007)

Schau doch mal, wo sie bei dir gespeichert ist.

Sie muss ja irgendwo sein, sonst würde der Apache gar nicht laufen 

Sorry, was ich total vergessen habe:
Es ist nicht möglich 2 PHP Module gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen.
Du musst eine der beiden Versionen als CGI laufen lassen.

Siehe z. B. hier:
http://serversupportforum.de/forum/...p4-php5-als-cgi-gepatcht-deutsches-howto.html


----------

